# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] LG Airco Mirror 24 error CH 46

## maxgraves

Καλησπέρα

έχω ενα LG airco 24αρι
το CC24AWR/CC24AWU

και μου εμφανίζει στο display CH 46
και δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου

άμα το βγάλεις από το ρεύμα για καμιά μέρα και το βάλεις μετά
δουλεύει για λίγο και ποιο μετά ξαναβγαίνει το ίδιο error και σταματάει

σε διάφορα manuals στο internet κάτι γράφουν για
"Outdoor unit suction sensor fault. Disconnect from PCB and measure resistance. 10 kOhm at 10°C and 4 kOhm at 30°C. If OK replace PCB, if not replace sensor"
"Suction Pipe Sensor (Open/Short)"
κτλ

έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ποιο συγκεκριμένη?

ακόμη έχω ένα ίδιο 9αρι, που δεν το χρησιμοποιώ
CC09AWR/CC09AWU

θα μπορούσε λέτε να χρησιμοποιηθούν πλακέτες 'η σένσορες από αυτό?

Thanx a lot!

----------


## pepeo

[QUOTE=maxgraves;604066]Καλησπέρα

έχω ενα LG airco 24αρι
το CC24AWR/CC24AWU

και μου εμφανίζει στο display CH 46
και δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου

άμα το βγάλεις από το ρεύμα για καμιά μέρα και το βάλεις μετά
δουλεύει για λίγο και ποιο μετά ξαναβγαίνει το ίδιο error και σταματάει

σε διάφορα manuals στο internet κάτι γράφουν για
"Outdoor unit suction sensor fault. Disconnect from PCB and measure resistance. 10 kOhm at 10°C and 4 kOhm at 30°C. If OK replace PCB, if not replace senso

"Suction Pipe Sensor (Open/Short)"
κτλ

έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ποιο συγκεκριμένη?

ακόμη έχω ένα ίδιο 9αρι, που δεν το χρησιμοποιώ
CC09AWR/CC09AWU

θα μπορούσε λέτε να χρησιμοποιηθούν πλακέτες 'η σένσορες από αυτό?

Thanx a lot![/QUOTE
ναι μαλλον μπορεις!!!!! αισθητηρας θρμοκρασιας αναρροφησεως αλλα μπορει και να ειναι απο υγρα

----------


## pliktras

"Outdoor unit suction sensor fault. Disconnect from PCB and measure resistance. 10 kOhm at 10°C and 4 kOhm at 30°C. If OK replace PCB, if not replace senso

"Suction Pipe Sensor (Open/Short)"

ωραια τα λεει.Τη μέτρηση την εκανες; Είδες αν ο αισθητηρας ειναι οκ
τι σου λεει με λίγα λόγια:Ειναι ενα ntc thermistor και αμα του αυξησεις τη θερμοκρασια θα πεφτει η αντισταση.Βαλε ενα αναπτηρα ζεστανε το και θα δεις αν αλλαζει

----------

